# Mavic QRM+ bearing adjustment puzzling me



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Cross-post: I posted this over in "Components, Wrenching", but perhaps this is the more appropriate forum. I would appreciate any help anyone can offer.

--------------

This is my first experience with Mavic QRM+ bearings (on '09 Ksyrium Elites).

So I believe I understand the basics of how this is supposed to work - clamp wheel into dropouts, adjust with provided tool to just eliminate free play; don't tighten too much so that bearings drag excessively.

Thing is, I don't feel free play in my F wheel at all, even when I have the bearing adjustment backed all the way out. Well, I did feel free play the first time I mounted the wheel, but not later. What could be different? Quick releases too tight? So I made the QR wayyyyyy loose, but I still don't feel free play when the wheel is mounted in the fork.

With my R wheel, I finally was able to feel the free play, but I found it pretty hard to tell when it was gone. Basically I tightened the adjustment all the way through the loose-feeling rotation, to where the resistance (to bearing adjustment) started to ramp up significantly.

And so, not having anything else to go by, that is how I have adjusted the F wheel also. (Of note, if I overtighten, I can feel the rotational drag increase.)

I am wondering if the front bearing cartridges are temporarily jammed in tight, eliminating free play (maybe because of earlier excessive QR tightness), but once I ride the wheel, they will have a chance to loosen up. (Luckily, I will be able to ride my road bike this weekend even though it is December and I am in Minnesota.)

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and can give any tips.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree it is a tricky one, in my opinion if you can't feel noticeable play I would have the wheel on, skewer tight as you would, then back off the bearing until it's loose, then tighten gently only until you feel it make contact then back of an 1/8 of a turn. If there is no play then and the wheel free spins well call it a day and ride. After a few rides I'd check for play and any signs if it's loosened itself any more, then do the same as above.
Good luck, I'd be interested to see how you go, keep me posted.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Still haven't hit the road, but I banged my first sideways on the rim with the adjustment loose and some play became apparent. Then after tightening the adjustment to eliminate play, I would back off the adjustment again and the play did not come back. Whacking the rim again restored the free play. So I am hypothesizing that indeed there was some temporary snugness that masked the play.

Another thing I noticed that there was play apparent when wobbling the rim at some locations, but not others. For example, I might notice some play at 0 and 180 degrees (plus or minus about 30 degrees), but not at 90 and 270.


----------

